# knife blades



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

What blades do you guys use? 

Seems to be a distinct drop in quality in knife blades last 1-1.5 years all across the board..

Kobalts suck and chip. Got 100 for $10 on sale and regretted instantly.
Dewalt Carbides will SHATTER and chip. The carbide treatment is far too brittle.
My old go to stanleys are dulling far quicker than they used too and dont take an edge with a stone for chit.

Tried a few others to no avail, Lennox gold are my recent go to. Love the notches and the fact that you CAN put an edge on em with a stone but find after 5-6 rips they start to dull again. 

Anyone else notice a drop in quality? What are you guys using?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> What blades do you guys use?
> 
> Seems to be a distinct drop in quality in knife blades last 1-1.5 years all across the board..
> 
> ...


Yes !!! they all are dull new ! Kobalts and Stanley SUCK! 

It seems when I buy a bulk pack of stanley blades they're dull . But If I buy a 5 blade pack there good blades :blink: Bostich are the best I've seen ! They do cost . But I don't fling them as often .


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I've seen Milwaukee has some new blades just for drywall. Have not tested yet. My best experience is with ofla black blades. They are the snap off kind but they last forever!


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree, the Olfa blades are are very good


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've bought a pack of Tajima's a while back from all-wall. They seem to hold up.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

jantzenmoore said:


> I've seen Milwaukee has some new blades just for drywall. Have not tested yet. My best experience is with ofla black blades. They are the snap off kind but they last forever!


Ive heard good things about the olfa blades and knives but I just find snap offs so unappealing. I dont like the feel of the knives either, seems fragile.

Do they make any standard utility blades? May look into the milwaukees but expect something along the lines of dewalts offerings; junk.

Will definitely try bostich Moore, got some lennox's to use up first. May take a while as the lennox blades are easy to sharpen, ive rounded off two so far.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been looking to get some feedback on the Stanley" drywall" blades claim to last like 100 times longer than traditional blades. supposed to have some sort of etching and other things to make them better.
For years I've always bought the Irwin bi metal blades they are probably above average on quality and price. I would rather spend a little more and get a decent blade, I usually will sharpen one a couple times before I replace it. and I am not afraid to change them cause I like a sharp blade.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been happy with the Stanley drywall blades, they seem to last good, that's all I've been using the last while. Tough, don't break, last decent... I used to use the olfa black blades, but went back to the standard blades.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

aaron said:


> I've been happy with the Stanley drywall blades, they seem to last good, that's all I've been using the last while. Tough, don't break, last decent... I used to use the olfa black blades, but went back to the standard blades.[/QUOT
> 
> Is the ones you're talking about have " drywall" etched in the blade? They claim they are supposed to be long lasting for drywall and ceiling tiles


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes they are those ones. http://www.amazon.ca/Stanley-11-937L-Drywall-Utility-Blades/dp/B004E4ALMA

They last good until I run them into a screw trimming corners back


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Scott I used Stanley blades my whole career up to earlier this year, they have dropped so much in quality I will never buy then again. 

They dull after 3-4 rips and do NOT take an edge (much to my dismay after years of use,!). They also will chip and or snap.

Right now I'm convinced Lennox gold blades are the best on the market followed by the Irwin bimetals. I suggest giving Lennox a go, they take an edge, won't break and have notches on top of blade should you wanna stick the blade out extra far


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe that's why my Stanley blades are ok, I stocked up good on them a long time ago on a good deal, haven't bought any recently


----------



## cairnstone (May 31, 2009)

I bought 20 packs of the milwaukee snap blades in 1 inch. They were on clearnce the home depot. I think i paid a buck or 2. Damn I got a great deal. They suck compared to the olfa 25mm blades. I see now dewalt is in the same space. I doubt they are better


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I've been using the dewalt blades for a year now. The ones with the blackened cutting edge. I've been sharing them on the job sites and guys are amazed at how well they keep an edge and resist snapping compared to Olfa. The one thing I found them no good for is scoring aluminum flat stock on a break when bending up trim for windows and siding. The points seem to brittle for that.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

D A Drywall said:


> I've been using the dewalt blades for a year now. The ones with the blackened cutting edge. I've been sharing them on the job sites and guys are amazed at how well they keep an edge and resist snapping compared to Olfa. The one thing I found them no good for is scoring aluminum flat stock on a break when bending up trim for windows and siding. The points seem to brittle for that.


The carbide ones?! 

Those are JUNK in my experience.. The carbide is too brittle and chips off. If I still got them in my box I'll show you what I mean . a few cuts and the carbide edge looks as though its serrated


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I am going to try the Stanley drywall blades, the ones that claim they are better blades and made for drywall and ceiling tile


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate stanley . There dull new! Bostich Makes a lasting blade .. I just wish they sold a 50 pack.


----------

